# Daisy in full flight!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This morning, flying around like a thing possessed!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love flying shots. They just look so angelic


----------



## TooT (Jan 2, 2009)

very Beautiful


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesome picture. It looks completely clear! Lovely.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Plukie That's a great picture. I actually made an audible noise when I saw it. Don't tell anybody. Boy I wish I had had that picture sooner!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Sue, you can use it if you want to, just help yourself.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That photo is beautiful!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photo  Daisy is so pretty


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous. How did you get such a great picture? My attempts at flight shots always turn out so blurry.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she sure is a beautiful girl!!! well done....ur flying shots are always so gorgeous


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous photo. It's a beautiful picture Plukie, you must have a high speed camera to get it that perfect. Wow is all I can say. May I save it in my photos?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks again. I use my camera on 1/25 F2.7 and 1/3 flash.......for the technical ones amongst you. LOL. For the not quite so technical, just point and shoot but make sure you have the flash on, because the flash seems to freeze the action for a split second and therefore you don't get such a blur for a photo. Hope that helps. Birdie, yes of course you can have that photo.....just don't plaster it over the net please. The reason I say that is because on the photo site that I belong to, there have been a lot of photo thefts recently and if you put that one on the net, it is easily traceable to the site that I belong to and all the rest of my photos, I haven't put my logo on that one  Fussy old devil aren't I? LOL!!!


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome pic!!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Plukie, it will never appear on the net by me. I don't mess with anything like that. I have a few pictures that are just favorites. I Like to look at them. That is a rare picture indeed. I don't join My Space, or Facebook either. I do have pictures of mine on JigZone. They are only for my use. I can send you a jig saw of your picture. If you prefer I don't put it in JigZone my Private collection, I won't do that either.
I have a folder on my puter for "Cockatiels". That's where it will go. 

Piper laid egg #2 today. I came home from store and she was having trouble getting it under her, so she got smart and there was a spray of millet in the cage, she used it to cover it up. Clever little girl. She can no longer rub on any toys and covering her up longer at night.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You can do what you like with the photo as long as it's just for you, I really don't mind.


----------

